# My favorite season is about to begin.



## behdune




----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband is happy that it's almost here too, even my kitty has been a fan over the years.   I just poke my nose in towards the end of a game, to see who will win, spend a little more time watching the super bowl.


----------



## Denise1952

behdune said:


> View attachment 8830



Oh, lots of sports fans here I'll bet  I try to at least do super-bowl but I get too competitive if I watch with other folks, if they are for the other team then I start wrestling with them (no hitting) but then we miss plays:lofl:I don't get invited twice


----------



## behdune

SeaBreeze said:


> My husband is happy that it's almost here too, even my kitty has been a fan over the years.   I just poke my nose in towards the end of a game, to see who will win, spend a little more time watching the super bowl.
> 
> That's really cute!  Our cocker is my at home football buddy.  My hubby will watch...part of the time.  He usually dozes off.


----------



## behdune

nwlady said:


> Oh, lots of sports fans here I'll bet  I try to at least do super-bowl but I get too competitive if I watch with other folks, if they are for the other team then I start wrestling with them (no hitting) but then we miss plays:lofl:I don't get invited twice


I get very much "into the game."  No fighting, I just get excited & usually injure myself.  I know better than to have animate or inanimate objects near where I'm sitting.


----------



## SeaBreeze

> That's really cute!  Our cocker is my at home football buddy.



Thanks Bev, would love to see a pic of your Cocker Spaniel when you have the time!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Same here! But for me it`s less about the NFL and more about the grandson`s games. This year`s schedule will be, Friday night Freshman grandson`s game,Saturdays at 5:30,11 yo grandson`s games and we`ll be watching the younger kids play at 4:00 as well because our granddaughter cheers for that team. This is a break for us as now that the 18 yo is off to lineman school (left today   ) that`s one less game to attend every week. When the oldest boy(22) was playing a few years back,we had one game on Friday night and three on Saturdays. Was exhausting at times-especially when we had our 100 degree early Fall days....


----------



## behdune

SeaBreeze....here's my little buddy...his name is Deuce because he's the second cocker we've had.


----------



## Denise1952

I remember having someone I loved playing the game, way neat to watch then, I always felt so proud, but worried he'd get hurt too


----------



## Pappy

Like pro ball, but college ball is my downfall. Go SU and go Gators.nthego:


----------



## Ina

Bev, I love the facial expression on your doggie. He looks like he is say, "Am I doing it right mommy?"


----------



## behdune

Pappy....I watch some of the college games.  Have to watch the Bulldogs because both our sons went to school there.

Ina...have no idea why he's looking like this.  He loves to have his picture taken, though.  He's a little ham.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife and I love it........NFL Season! That means it's Bud Light time, Potato Skins, Baked Pretzels.......at home! Sometimes we will go out and watch a game, but that can get costly. When at home, a lot of times I have to calm her down, especially when a Receiver drops the ball or misses a nice pass, QB gets sacked or she thinks a Line Ref makes a wrong call. Yes, my wife knows as much, if not more, about NFL than I do! 

And, years ago, I wasn't interested in NFL at all........period! Then started watching Marino (Dolphins), Elway (Denver), Young (49er's) and so on. Got the bug!


----------



## SeaBreeze

behdune said:


> SeaBreeze....here's my little buddy...his name is Deuce because he's the second cocker we've had.View attachment 8832




Thanks Bev, little Deuce looks like a real sweetie, adorable! :love_heart:


----------



## behdune

ClassicRockr...I'm in Colorado, so you can guess my favorite team.  Oddly enough, I started watching the Broncos in the late 70's when they lost their first Super Bowl to the Cowboys.  Elway was a blessing when he came to Denver, but he had a rough few years.  Needless to say the Broncos' first Super Bowl win was the highlight for all Broncos' fans.  This past Jan. was one of the low points.  Don't know how they'll do this year, but I'm ready to start watching.

My son & I try to go to at least one game a season.  We're a good 250 miles from Denver, but always make a fun trip out of the week-end.    (This one looks like an Elway smiley.)


----------



## JustBonee

behdune said:


> View attachment 8830



First, hoping that Buffalo doesn't move to LA.  .. always the rumors flying. 

My favorite season too  .. a fan of both NFL and College.. glad to see other people on the board that enjoy it too. 
It's begun in earnest, because training camp has started and the sports football message boards are all lit up again..  
It's my social time of the year too ... tailgating begins with the first preseason game.   Ready to begin the old ritual. 

Does anyone else here belong to a fantasy league?


----------



## rkunsaw

I much prefer college games. I watch a pro game once in a while.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## oldman

*Maybe this year??*


----------



## Ralphy1

I bet all the ladies love to see Tom Brady, and I don't mind seeing his wife though she is not on the field very often.


----------



## JustBonee

Ralphy1 said:


> I bet all the ladies love to see Tom Brady, and I don't mind seeing his wife though she is not on the field very often.



You betcha.. ..  Saw him up close and in person at the Super Bowl in 2002. . 
He can get his Super Bowl winning record even with Montana and Bradshaw with another win in 2015.


----------



## Pappy

My favorite season too:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Tom Brady lived/went to school in the city where I was born,county where I grew up. My daughter was Joe Montana`s babysitter for his first two kids when she was in high school. Her best friend was Dwight Clark`s sitter. They were both neighbors.


----------



## behdune

Bonnie...I'm not into fantasy football, but my son is.  Regular season keeps me busy enough.


----------



## JustBonee

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Tom Brady lived/went to school in the city where I was born,county where I grew up. My daughter was Joe Montana`s babysitter for his first two kids when she was in high school. Her best friend was Dwight Clark`s sitter. They were both neighbors.



That's interesting stuff Mrs. R.!  .. I knew Tom was from CA. .. But I remember him best as that back-up from Michigan who couldn't get a chance to start  .. 
But, boy, he sure got the last laugh on everyone after being drafted in the late rounds!
From Pumpkin to Prince Charming... and he definitely lives a charmed life now.   ..I'm a big fan!


----------



## JustBonee

behdune said:


> Bonnie...I'm not into fantasy football, but my son is.  Regular season keeps me busy enough.




Bev, I got sucked into it many years ago, and although it is time consuming, I'm just a creature of (bad) habit with it now.



And Pappy  .... Personally,  I  cannot stand those Cowboys!!  .. let them cry!


----------



## Pappy

Bonnie....amen.


----------



## ClassicRockr

NFL "Kick-Off" last night. Only one word to describe that........*GREAT*!! And, I'm really *THANKFUL* that my wife enjoys NFL like I do.


----------

